# Dirty aquarium water as fertilizer...



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey all! Well I had heard that dirty aquarium water makes good fertilizer. I have one of the hose set ups that screws to the faucet so I can suck the water out into the sink and when it's time to refill I just reverse the water direction so that it runs right into the tank (I add the dechlorinator to the tank water.)

So saving the water for my plants takes a little extra work as I have to then fill buckets. I have a lot of plants on my 3rd floor balcony so after watering the ground floor guys I lug the buckets of dirty fish water up to the 3rd floor to water/fertilize those plants.

1. Does anyone know what the chemical composition of dirty aquarium water is? Or what would the easiest way of testing it to find out? I wonder how it would compare to other fertilizers in the amount of nitrogen, phosphorous, potassium? Micronutrients?

2. Is it a good enough fertilizer that it's worth lugging it up a couple flights of stairs?? I'm fit enough and don't mind the exercise, but it does take some extra time! If it's very weak - then it might not be worth the extra effort.

3. Recently I read someone saying the aquarium water shouldn't be added to edible plants because of the dechlorinator in the water. I guess I was thinking by the time it gets processed through the soil it should be ok. Does anyone know if people are saying that just because the bottle says don't drink it? Or has it been proven to be dangerous to eat food watered with the dechlorinator it?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

The chemical composition of dirty tank water is whatever was in the clean water plus nitrogen compounds.
It pretty much just has a bunch of nitrates as long as you aren't adding anything else.
It's worth it if you don't like to waste anything, have the time and appreciate the exercise.

As for the dechlor, what kind are you using?
I haven't heard this but I would be interested in the reasoning and what dechlor product they are referencing.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

I wonder what the amount of nitrogen would be - you know like on a bag of fertilizer they will give you a number....

I use one of the standard pet store dechlorinators - I am wondering about the reasoning on that too - it was something I read on this site


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

1. aquarium water will be the same as tap water with an increase in the concentrations of ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and phosphorous. plus any buffers you may add. how much of an increase depends on the stocking, maintenance and feeding schedule of your tank.

2. yes, its a good fertilizer, not as good as compost, but then this is only supplementing whats in the soil, not replacing it. or you could get 2 buckets, a sump pump and a long pipe.......

3. medications are an issue (many are copper based, others have carcinogenic properties) which obviously isn't a great idea for food plants. that said, most plants will break down the chemicals into base compounds to incorporate them into the plant itself. dechlorinators aren't generally toxic, I suspect this is advised on the basis they haven't got certification for being food safe (look at the dechlor bottles they all say not for use for fish to be eaten (not that I can find it looking now....) the reason being that in order for it to be "allowed" they'd need FDA approval (or whatever public body).


----------



## jzdanows (Jun 20, 2010)

I have been using my removed water from my water weekly water changes and have seen noticeable inprovement.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

It would be fun to test it - for an experiment - I wonder if anyone knows a way to get the chemical composition of water?

I use stress coat and stress zyme by API in my water - the ingredients of which are not listed though the bottle does say not to use for fish you plan to eat. The stress coat does say it contains aloe vera. Also use cichlid elements.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Those of you who said that you used your aquarium water for your gardens - did you grow edibles?


----------



## bostonjon (Sep 2, 2003)

yes have been doing it for 10+ years in veggie garden...I thought everybody did!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Bearbear (May 8, 2010)

Use Prime as a dechlor and the spots where I dumped the water turned yellow.
3 separate spots and same result. I'd say try it out first and see before you do a lot.


----------



## TexasFishGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

Check out this Wiki....I do a lot of gardening...edible. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitrate

Read it all the way through. :thumb:


----------

